# Philips 2200 Steam Wand suddently very aggressive!



## tharobc (Feb 15, 2020)

Hi all - new to the forums!

I got the Philips 2200 espresso machine for Christmas and have been very happy with it till now. Suddenly, as of this morning, the steaming seems to be very aggressive and is boiling the milk almost instantly and creating a big milk cap instead of the nice micro foam i've been able to get up until now.

There is no way of changing any steam settings on the machine so it's not something i've pressed by accident, it's like it's just changed overnight. Does anyone have any experience of this with the philips/saeco machines or with any other entry level espresso machines? Any and all advice welcome!

(have emailed Philips customer service also - let's see what they say tomorrow).

Thanks!


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

I'd check the manual on how to do a "reset to factory". It should be an option somewhere in the settings.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

tharobc said:


> Hi all - new to the forums!
> I got the Philips 2200 espresso machine for Christmas and have been very happy with it till now. Suddenly, as of this morning, the steaming seems to be very aggressive and is boiling the milk almost instantly and creating a big milk cap instead of the nice micro foam i've been able to get up until now.
> There is no way of changing any steam settings on the machine so it's not something i've pressed by accident, it's like it's just changed overnight. Does anyone have any experience of this with the philips/saeco machines or with any other entry level espresso machines? Any and all advice welcome!
> (have emailed Philips customer service also - let's see what they say tomorrow).
> ...


Are you sure this isn't just technique, or you are using less milk? I mean, the steam wand design is immutable. The steam generated inside the boiler is errrr..... steam, and, the heating element has to be at full power for you to get any good results.

If steam is coming out of the wand relatively dry, It's likely you have changed one of the variables in your methodology rather than this being a machine problem.


----------



## Tlesk (Feb 5, 2021)

Tharobc, hi!

Did you find the solution? I have a feeling I have the same problem. It is like it is too strong and starts to bubble and sprinkle the milk around. No real foam. 

T


----------



## Adisharr (Feb 13, 2021)

Same problem here, have been using this and made approximately 50 lattes with no problems and then all of a sudden steam wand seems like it's putting more air in the milk causing it to Bubble all over the place. Also makes a glup sound. No, it's not the technique either. The steam looks fine except it's watery when it's not submerged in any liquid but the minute I put the steam wand into any liquid it makes very large bubbles and a glup sound as mentioned.

I tried descaling it even though that's fairly early in the life of the machine just to see if they would fix the problem but it did not so that's $10 wasted.


----------



## Pierre (Jun 26, 2021)

Anyone have a solution to this? I also have this problem and have descaled and cleaned all visible parts.


----------



## Ingvar (Jul 21, 2021)

I had the same problem... bought my machine few weeks ago and all of sudden experienced same problem as described here. Turned out the solution is very simple.. when cleaning the the milk froth wand I hadn't discoverd ther's a tiny hole (hardly visible) on the metal part of the wand, this was clogged up. Got rid of the dried up milk clogging the hole and the machine performance is back to normal! You will need something very thin to clean up the hole, like a tiny thin wire or something - just rinsing it or washing it in the dishwasher won't unclog the milk residues.


----------



## Cudovisste (9 mo ago)

Hi we had the same problem. We found a solution in the little plastic thingy inside of a metal tube. It should be sticking little bit outside, so it can take air and make foam.


----------



## Sas (5 mo ago)

had same issue. Resolution is cleaning hole in metal part of frothing wand (per ingvar) used toothpick to clean and make sure plastic insert in wand is down as shown in Cudovistte pic. Problem solved after many hours and all other maintenance failed to resolve


----------



## major (28 d ago)

Cudovisste said:


> Hi we had the same problem. We found a solution in the little plastic thingy inside of a metal tube. It should be sticking little bit outside, so it can take air and make foam.
> View attachment 67883


 Ooooou Man!!!! you are a hero!!!! wooow.such a "stupid" thing and making such a huge difference! thanks thank thanks!!!


----------

